# Can someone help



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I have a 3 year old Bassett Hound. Lately he has been whining and I noticed when I scratch behind his ears he pushes his head down so I scratch harder. Sometimes when I barely scratch he whimpers and whines and takes off running. When he scratches his ears it smells awful. I wipe it out with a damp paper towel then dry it out. Doesnt seem to help and he wont let me put drops in his ear. I am thinking it is ear mites, and the vet has been out of town due to family issue and he is the only one I trust around here.

Is there anything I can do besides strap him down and put a muzzle on him? I didnt know if they made some kind of anti-botic pill that I could give him for it sinc I cant get ahold of the vet. The past couple of days he has seem to be fine. I feel bad for him so please help!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

You really need to talk to a vet, and I am not one. However it does sound like ear mites to me so i would hold him down and give him drops. That is just my opinion though and you really need to talk to a vet at least on the phone.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

falchunt is right. Take him to a vet.
I have no problems trying to self diagnose. But when someone else in the family is sick, strait to the Doctor. No messing around with the families health. Our dogs and cats are family as much as we are. Sounds like you feel the same way. If your regular vet is not available find another. Most PetsMarts have vets in them, if you have one near, go there.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Like the others said, vet. Any vet. Your dog is in pain and you have the power and obligation to help him. If your ear was killing you would you wait for your doc to come into town or hit the clinic? 

The vet for our old dog told us that any floppy eared dog needs to have his ears cleaned regularly. Since the ears cover the ear canal, they are a breeding ground for all kinds of crap because of the moisture/temperature in there. We used to clean our old Golden's ears out once a week with the ear pads and also a swimmers ear solution when he was in the water. Our current puppy gets his ears done weekly as well and will get the solution when he starts hitting the water.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

it is fungal or bacterial ear infection. they resemble each other but both require perscription medicine, regardless, and putting drops in the dogs ear several times everyday. 

better figure out how to do that cause even after you go to the vet and get the medicine you won't be able to pay him to do it for you 3 times a day. :smt023


----------

